# Long term rental required



## sandra raven (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, we are looking for a long term rental property in the areas of either Albir, Alfaz Del Pi, Altea or La Nucia. We need 1 or 2 bedrooms preferably, a small garden or patio as we have a small dog.

Husband is a carpenter so needs a garage or lockable secure storage.

We are in a position to pay up to pay 500 euros for accommodation per month and 50 euros for the garage per month.

We are looking to move as soon as possible as the property we are in at the moment is very damp and needs reform.


----------



## Benidorm36 (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you find already somehing. I have a furnished apartment available in La Cala de Finestrat. It has a little garden, it is the groundfloor. Walking distance to the beach only 5 minutes. Price for longterm 500 euro. Trastero or garage available for 50 euro. If you are interested or want more information you can email me.


sandra raven said:


> Hi, we are looking for a long term rental property in the areas of either Albir, Alfaz Del Pi, Altea or La Nucia. We need 1 or 2 bedrooms preferably, a small garden or patio as we have a small dog.
> 
> Husband is a carpenter so needs a garage or lockable secure storage.
> 
> ...


----------

